# How Do I Quarantine Feeder Fish To Feed To My Reds



## fish21562

I have a seperate 30 gallon and 10 gallon that i want to use to quarantine feeders. How should i do it.


----------



## Sylar_92

I set up the tank like any other tank but add and extra airstone and keep the temp at 27. I also add some aquarium salt just to be safe.


----------



## Guest

What kind of feeders?? If its the convict fry from your previous post. Just set up the 30G tank, leave it barebottom, place a heater and filter in there and your good to go. You dont need anything fancy for a feeder tank.


----------



## fish21562

Sylar_92 said:


> I set up the tank like any other tank but add and extra airstone and keep the temp at 27. I also add some aquarium salt just to be safe.


I know to look for ick but what else should i worry about and is there seecil food that i should give them?


----------



## Guest

If your talking about quarantining feeder fish from the petstore, they need to quarantined at least 2 weeks before you feed them. Adding aquarium salt is also recommended.

The thing is, unless you treat those feeders for parasites you will never know if they are carriers. Thats the thing with store bought feeders. you are always taking a chance. Plus Goldfish arent great nutritionally for your fish. If I were you I would set up the 10G with a pair of convicts or a group of swordtails and raise the fry in the 30G. At least then you know what you are feeding.


----------



## fish21562

ksls said:


> If your talking about quarantining feeder fish from the petstore, they need to quarantined at least 2 weeks before you feed them. Adding aquarium salt is also recommended.
> 
> The thing is, unless you treat those feeders for parasites you will never know if they are carriers. Thats the thing with store bought feeders. you are always taking a chance. Plus Goldfish arent great nutritionally for your fish. If I were you I would set up the 10G with a pair of convicts or a group of swordtails and raise the fry in the 30G. At least then you know what you are feeding.


How long will it take the Convict fry to reach 2 inches


----------



## Guest

Awhile, lol. Personally thats why I like live bearers such as Swordtails or Mollies. They reproduce like mice and their fry grow pretty quick if you keep the water extra clean and feed multiple times per day.

Oh, and you dont need them to be 2 inches, 1/2-1" is just fine.


----------



## fish21562

ksls said:


> Awhile, lol. Personally thats why I like live bearers such as Swordtails or Mollies. They reproduce like mice and their fry grow pretty quick if you keep the water extra clean and feed multiple times per day.
> 
> Oh, and you dont need them to be 2 inches, 1/2-1" is just fine.


So the convicts are slow growers


----------



## fish21562

How hany feeder gold fish could i keep in a 30 gallon tank for 2 weeks and how many minnows can i keep in a 30 gallon tank for 2 weeks. And how many could i keep i a 10 galon


----------



## Guest

I see you are choosing to not take others advice on swordtails or convicts. Since you wish to choose crappy, unhealthy feeder goldfish you can probably keep 2-3 dozen in your 30G and 1 dozen in your 10G.


----------



## fish21562

ksls said:


> I set up the tank like any other tank but add and extra airstone and keep the temp at 27. I also add some aquarium salt just to be safe.


How hany feeder gold fish could i keep in a 30 gallon tank for 2 weeks and how many minnows can i keep in a 30 gallon tank for 2 weeks. And how many could i keep i a 10 galon


----------



## Guest

Why are you adamant on using feeders? You've made like 3 threads about using feeders.

Just feed them shrimp, tilapia, mussels, squid and some pellets and thats all the nutrition they need.

Using feeders there is always a risk even with quarantining as internal parasites might go unseen and many medications out there will struggle to kill them. Even after 2-3 weeks quarantine, could be the day before you go to use them that the parasite 'comes out to play'. IMO. Also no real reason to use goldfish as feeders, they are often riddled with parasites because of poor water conditions their kept in.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Shrimp are really your best bet. I wrote up a lil how to on keeping them and how to make them super healthy for your fish. It might still be stickied around here somewhere.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/160076-prepping-food-for-storage-shrimp/

There I just saved you hundreds of dollars.


----------



## fish21562

BlackSunshine said:


> Shrimp are really your best bet. I wrote up a lil how to on keeping them and how to make them super healthy for your fish. It might still be stickied around here somewhere.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/160076-prepping-food-for-storage-shrimp/
> 
> There I just saved you hundreds of dollars.


I still think breeding my own feeders or not feeding them any would be best. BUt i just wanted to have some information of buying feeders.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

If you are breeing convicts of your own feeders then the qt period is basically the time untill they are feeder size. Just keep an eye on the tank they are in and make sure they are healthy.


----------



## BlackSunshine

fish21562 said:


> Shrimp are really your best bet. I wrote up a lil how to on keeping them and how to make them super healthy for your fish. It might still be stickied around here somewhere.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/160076-prepping-food-for-storage-shrimp/
> 
> There I just saved you hundreds of dollars.


I still think breeding my own feeders or not feeding them any would be best. BUt i just wanted to have some information of buying feeders.
[/quote]

The initial grow out to the point where you have a sufficient amount of feeders will be a while. Also you will get overrun with them at a point and you will have to start separating your "feeders" and then take up multiple tanks just to have an overabundance of fish to have to care for. Eventually the parents will discontinue having babies once the tank becomes overfilled and they become stressed. They would also be no healthier then the shrimp infused with the vit supplement. As for buying feeders, you would have to sacrifice some expensive fish to ensure that they are healthy and filling for your P's.


----------

